# EVL ALIEN



## Timwis (14/7/20)

This one might interest you @Rob Fisher mate!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 201232
> 
> 
> View attachment 201233
> ...



It does @Timwis! I have all of John attys but have never really bonded with them because the RTA's are not the easiest for wicking... John is a great guy and I hope the EVL Alien does well for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> It does @Timwis! I have all of John attys but have never really bonded with them because the RTA's are not the easiest for wicking... John is a great guy and I hope the EVL Alien does well for him.


Yeah he's very friendly, knew the name of his new project some 9 months ago but was pleasantly surprised when i saw it on the Facebook page, i was expecting another RTA!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

